# PaceMaker Checks



## luvsgoofey (Feb 24, 2009)

Help!!!!

Are we allowed to bill the interrogration and the programming separtely?  
Thanks 
DTN


----------



## mmagness (Feb 24, 2009)

It is my understanding that if the physician does the programming the interrogation is included. Do you have specific codes that you are looking at?

Thanks,
MM


----------



## luvsgoofey (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Molly, 

93288 & 93279 or 93280 or 93281

93289 & 93282 or 93283 or 93284

93285 & 93291


Thanks for any help you might be able to give me.


----------



## mmagness (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't currently have my 2009 book with me but, those codes all sound like they are the in person interogation/programming codes.  If so, then the interrogation would be included in the programming code.  If the physician tests the thresholds etc then he would bill the programming charge (interogation included).  If it is only an interrogation then only bill the interrogation code.  I will see if I have any additional information when I get to work tomorrow.  I think there was an article in the cardiology pink sheet (maybe the Dec or Jan issue).  Check this post tomorrow and I may have you more information.

These new codes have been a challenge this year. 

MM


----------



## luvsgoofey (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you so much.  I am also very new to Cardiology billing.


----------

